
Deldo – a sex toy control and teledildonics mode for Emacs - pmoriarty
https://github.com/qdot/deldo
======
nickpeterson
Now mastery of emacs can stroke more than your ego. I just hope it's not in a
minor mode or the author may end up in jail...

I'll show myself out.

------
jimjimjim
"Every program attempts to expand until it can read mail. Those programs which
cannot so expand are replaced by ones which can." -jwz

emacs is now well beyond that.

------
zxcvvcxz
Something tells me the market overlap here isn't quite right.

...They should've made it for Vim.

~~~
extrememacaroni
hue hue

------
quangio
This is my new argument for "Emacs > Vim" war.

------
JCSato
"Issues: 1"

------
qdot76367
Deldo author here. AMA.

------
pvaldes
> Fixed trailing parens so #emacs will stop laughing at me.

Yup, avoiding things trailing is a must in sextoylogy.

For some reason is not a surprise to find than the program calls a python
here. Looks the right tool for the job in both senses of the phrase.

